# Inside the Husqvarna 543xp



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

Well gentlemen, I have one here. Been running her all week to get a feel for the saw. First off, do not pick up a demo saw, or any 543 with less than seven tanks if you want the real story. This saw was the most disappointing pro saw of any manufacturer I had ever run. That couldn't be the end of the story so I talked with a couple others that have run the saw. I was encouraged to get some time on it......and the saw will come to life. Well, ten to twelve tanks later, they were right. The 543 has become a totally different saw. Is it worth the 499 msrp? Jury is still out.

All rubber AV mounts.


543xp by mweba1, on Flickr




543xp by mweba1, on Flickr


Air filter cover has one finger screw.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

Outboard clutch. Rim drive and adjustable oiler.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

Oiler with the cover off. It is completely sealed off and the worm gear has a brass insert.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

Recoil is spring assist and you can see the mating surface for air injection.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

Air injection is in front of the rear AV.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

Intake is split for the strato.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

390 style carb limiters.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

Split carb similar to the 372xt.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

20 picture limet eh.....

Three shoe clutch. Another shot of the manifold.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

Quad port.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr

Exhaust is to one side. Also does not match the muffler.......at all. Cylinder has ears for mounting bolts.



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## jammin_with_j (Jul 21, 2014)

How is the spring assist on the recoil? I'm always worried about the life expectancy of those set ups


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 21, 2014)

So if you were limbing canopies often, would you buy it or a T540xp (to have something lighter and more maneuverable than a MS261)?


----------



## ash man (Jul 21, 2014)

I think at this point I'll stick with my 550 xp. Thanks for a look inside the 543.


----------



## hamish (Jul 21, 2014)

Definitely out of the box its a turd. At 7 tanks through mine and it hasn't woken up yet. Burped and farted a few times, but thus far a $99 refurb wild thing is more impressive. I wont even mention what msrp is for this thing in Canada.


----------



## tallguys (Jul 21, 2014)

Can't help but wonder what the Echo and Shindaiwa detractors will have to say seeing that "MADE IN JAPAN" stamped on the ID plate.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

jammin_with_j said:


> How is the spring assist on the recoil? I'm always worried about the life expectancy of those set ups



It is more substantial than most other spring assemblies but I stand with you, don't care for it nor believe it is necessary.


Wish they would have just saved the 3/4" and made it slimmer.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

hamish said:


> Definitely out of the box its a turd. At 7 tanks through mine and it hasn't woken up yet. Burped and farted a few times, but thus far a $99 refurb wild thing is more impressive. I wont even mention what msrp is for this thing in Canada.



Ten tanks and it is a totally different saw....at least mine was. Worth $200 more than a 440 meh..


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

tallguys said:


> Can't help but wonder what the Echo and Shindaiwa detractors will have to say seeing that "MADE IN JAPAN" stamped on the ID plate.


Haters will hate. That's what they do.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

Some long winded dude rambling about the Japanese Husky.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 21, 2014)

I like my Dolmar 421 in that class....its a little heavy for 42cc but its a very well built saw.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures! So much of it is very familiar having taken apart several GZ4000s, but some of it is quite different. That offset exhaust is strange. And I'd rather have a separate air valve. And springs in the A/V. And the oil tank in the handle. Oh well.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2014)

My experience with Zenoah based Redmax saws is that they are the weakest saws in their class when stock. A muffler mod alone will make a huge difference. After porting, they were the strongest in class. Regardless, IMHO, they're not worthy of the XP badge.


----------



## SS Sniper (Jul 21, 2014)

$500 for that thing? Maybe it's good but that's some money for a small saw like that.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks like a 241cm outclasses this by a long shot for the same money. I'm kinda disappointed cause I'm starting to like husky more and more...


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 21, 2014)

Mixed emotions. ..


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 21, 2014)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Looks like a 241cm outclasses this by a long shot for the same money. I'm kinda disappointed cause I'm starting to like husky more and more...


Curious what in particular make you think so? I realize it does not have Autotune, but other than that what do you find inferior?


----------



## computeruser (Jul 21, 2014)

So, my 238se and 242xp want to know: how does new compare to old?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Mitch for the effort you put into this saw and thread. Looks like it was really "hauling the mail" for it's size in the last part of your video.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

computeruser said:


> So, my 238se and 242xp want to know: how does new compare to old?


Only 242 I have here is toasted. I have a real interest in knowing but time isn't always on my side for such things. A build thread, tear down, video edit and mods are already incredibly time consuming. Wish I could do more but have to pick my battles.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2014)

BTW, very nice vid going through the saw for potential customers. Very nice.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

After a week, this is where I sit. Does the saw perform after break in, yes. It is smooth, fuel efficient and nimble. We have to keep in mind that it is 43cc.

What I can't get past is the price point. There are sooooo many saws that perform similar for less money. Maybe not after mods but that adds more $$$. So, will it replace my loved 435, hell yes. Is it for every one, hell no.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Brad. I do enjoy the tear down vids.


----------



## weedkilla (Jul 21, 2014)

In the vid you mentioned round 1 of mods, can I ask what they were?


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jul 21, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Curious what in particular make you think so? I realize it does not have Autotune, but other than that what do you find inferior?



Where to start... The 241cm offers a stainless muffler, spring AV, better chain tensioner, better airfilter, better on/off/choke lever, no over complicated "EZ" start system, better fit and finish, inboard clutch (unless you're a troll it's a good thing), Has a recoil housing/model tag that doesn't look like it came out of a model car kit, runs like a raped ape right out of the box. Aside from actual features, some other pluses would be it is actually produced in-house by the parent company, doesnt look like an echo, overall a higher quality "feel" to the saw. The 543 is not junk though...it does have a nice aluminum handlebar.

I'm sure this will cause some ruffled feathers, but, it's what I have found comparing the two.

-AJ

EDIT: Just to be clear, I wasnt trying to turn this into a 543xp vs 241cm debate, just putting the info out there. However, if somebody is considering the 543 and reading this, they may as well know about the 241 and it's claim to fame.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jul 21, 2014)

And to Mitch, thank you for taking the time to do this. threads like these are why this site is so great. Lots of good info there and presented very well.

-AJ


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 21, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> Thanks for the pictures! So much of it is very familiar having taken apart several GZ4000s, but some of it is quite different. That offset exhaust is strange. And I'd rather have a separate air valve. And springs in the A/V. And the oil tank in the handle. Oh well.



I was thinking this saw is very similar to the 45 cc Earthquake and Chinese saws.. 


All the AV points (literally the same A/V points and style?), carb mount, air filter and air filter cover, choke pull lever, etc, it's strikingly similar. So much it's scary. Granted the Cylinder is different (quad port over open port), but not much else.


----------



## weedkilla (Jul 21, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I was thinking this saw is very similar to the 45 cc Earthquake and Chinese saws..
> 
> 
> All the AV points (literally the same A/V points and style?), carb mount, air filter and air filter cover, choke pull lever, etc, it's strikingly similar. So much it's scary. Granted the Cylinder is different (quad port over open port), but not much else.


That would be logical as this is a zenoah saw, and the others you mention are Chinese copies (licenced or otherwise) of earlier zenoah saws.


----------



## mweba (Jul 21, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> I was thinking this saw is very similar to the 45 cc Earthquake and Chinese saws..
> 
> 
> All the AV points (literally the same A/V points and style?), carb mount, air filter and air filter cover, choke pull lever, etc, it's strikingly similar. So much it's scary. Granted the Cylinder is different (quad port over open port), but not much else.



No comparison...at all. 

The quality of fit and finish is sadly, better than some Husky saws. Cylinder casting, coating and piston are top notch. Case is solid and well thought out. Really the only problem I have with this saw is the price point. Air injection makes up for the mesh. 

All in all, I can't knock the saw. It should just cost $390 like the comparable saws.


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 21, 2014)

Tacoma run other brands you'll cry moan and shake because well just run other brands when you do and I don't mean make a cut on a Saw horse. ..


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2014)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Where to start... The 241cm offers a stainless muffler, spring AV, better chain tensioner, better airfilter, better on/off/choke lever, no over complicated "EZ" start system, better fit and finish, inboard clutch (unless you're a troll it's a good thing), Has a recoil housing/model tag that doesn't look like it came out of a model car kit, runs like a raped ape right out of the box. Aside from actual features, some other pluses would be it is actually produced in-house by the parent company, doesnt look like an echo, overall a higher quality "feel" to the saw. The 543 is not junk though...it does have a nice aluminum handlebar.
> 
> I'm sure this will cause some ruffled feathers, but, it's what I have found comparing the two.
> 
> ...


Better fit and finish???

You sure about that one?

Oh, that, and.......
I smell a build off...
The Stihl will suck wind as usual...
Sorry, but that's how it usually plays out... Zenoah designs traditionally haul ass...


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Better fit and finish???
> 
> You sure about that one?



Maybe the two my dealer got in were built on friday afternoon, but they simply looked chinese in quality.


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jul 22, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> Tacoma run other brands you'll cry moan and shake because well just run other brands when you do and I don't mean make a cut on a Saw horse. ..



I have and do run other brands. I used to be a Stihl only guy but I now have quite a few other brand saws and I have used a lot of different stuff. And not just cutting cookies. I will be the first to admit, and you will find this in other posts I have made, a few tenths of a second don't worry me. Overall design, user friendliness and the saw as a complete package are what I care about. The saw as a whole needs to be in tune. Bar/chain combos that compliment the power delivery of the saw and balance it correctly, proper handlebar placement and shape, and overall layout. I'm really not biased by any stretch of the imagination. There was a time however.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 22, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> That offset exhaust is strange. And I'd rather have a separate air valve.


 ....I duhno man, I'm not thrilled with all these "Rube Goldberg" contraptions ("clusterfornicate") for the strato/air valves.
Too many leaky spots (slip fitted tubing) and slowly rot.
Bit and fiddles that wear and add to high likelihood of obsolete/NLA pieces 
Plus all the extra springs don't do a thing for my carpal tunnel either.
To me at least, the split tract just seems like a whole lot better arraignment from a maintenance and reliability standpoint.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 22, 2014)

I wonder if you get the classic sound of the back barrels opening when you goose it, similar to a Quadrajet or Carter AFB??? Seems that's almost where it's going.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 22, 2014)

LegDeLimber said:


> ....I duhno man, I'm not thrilled with all these "Rube Goldberg" contraptions ("clusterfornicate") for the strato/air valves.
> Too many leaky spots (slip fitted tubing) and slowly rot.
> Bit and fiddles that wear and add to high likelihood of obsolete/NLA pieces
> Plus all the extra springs don't do a thing for my carpal tunnel either.
> To me at least, the split tract just seems like a whole lot better arraignment from a maintenance and reliability standpoint.



I do get it as I'm a firm believer in the K.I.S.S. principle and love old Macs and such. I will also say that I miss my old '72 Chevelle and how easy it was to work on. Having said that, I love the vehicles that my wife and I have now that generally DON'T need to be worked on and are much better from a livability stand-point. I will have another Chevelle, but it won't be a daily driver.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 22, 2014)

I keep thinking of that when I look at the strato valves.
Waiting to see someone hang a larger venturi carb in its place.
Some sorta pipe saw with "hittin the four barrel" sound?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2014)

mweba said:


> .....
> 
> Exhaust is to one side. Also does not match the muffler.......at all. .....
> 
> ...






What's up with that? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 22, 2014)

LegDeLimber said:


> ....I duhno man, I'm not thrilled with all these "Rube Goldberg" contraptions ("clusterfornicate") for the strato/air valves.
> Too many leaky spots (slip fitted tubing) and slowly rot.
> Bit and fiddles that wear and add to high likelihood of obsolete/NLA pieces
> Plus all the extra springs don't do a thing for my carpal tunnel either.
> To me at least, the split tract just seems like a whole lot better arraignment from a maintenance and reliability standpoint.


All it needs to be is an additional throttle plate and simple linkage. The air valves used in the GZ4000's work fine but seem more elaborate and complicated than they needed to be. The advantages of a separate air valve are:
1. Because the valve does not open at the same time as the carb throttle, you can effectively have different port timing at idle and at WOT.
2. With the new split throttle carbs when it is not at WOT the separation between the air and fuel mix paths is incomplete, so you will get some fuel into the air inlets. Not a big deal. 

The split bore carbs are obviously simpler and cheaper.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> What's up with that?


As long as the muffler opening is not blocking the exhaust exit, it shouldn't be an issue. I don't know why they wouldn't make it to match though.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 22, 2014)

tacomatrd98 said:


> Where to start... The 241cm offers a stainless muffler, spring AV, better chain tensioner, better airfilter, better on/off/choke lever, no over complicated "EZ" start system, better fit and finish, inboard clutch (unless you're a troll it's a good thing), Has a recoil housing/model tag that doesn't look like it came out of a model car kit, runs like a raped ape right out of the box. Aside from actual features, some other pluses would be it is actually produced in-house by the parent company, doesnt look like an echo, overall a higher quality "feel" to the saw. The 543 is not junk though...it does have a nice aluminum handlebar.
> 
> I'm sure this will cause some ruffled feathers, but, it's what I have found comparing the two.
> 
> ...


The air filter design is almost identical to the one in my Earthquake G3800 clone and in my Ryobi 10532/GZ400 after I removed the partition that blocked it (must have been some sort of patent issue before Husky bought them) - it works very well. So does the similar chain tensioner on my GZ4000. Control levers are a matter of preference - I hate the combined designs I've used and much prefer simple, separate controls like these. As for fit and finish - Zenoah castings are as good as they come, and the plastic parts have always been well made on the one's I've seen.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> As long as the muffler opening is not blocking the exhaust exit, it shouldn't be an issue. I don't know why they wouldn't make it to match though.



Exactly - it sounds odd....


----------



## rullywowr (Jul 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly - it sounds odd....




"Um, boss...the clamshell design won't fit a normal cylinder so I had to redesign the exhaust port on the jug."


----------



## sunfish (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, I like it overall. I might need/want a smaller saw at some point. Thanks for the look, Mitch!


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jul 22, 2014)

mweba said:


> ...Does the saw perform after break in, yes. It is smooth, fuel efficient and nimble. We have to keep in mind that it is 43cc.
> 
> What I can't get past is the price point...


Thanks much for the useful thread. IMHO, the price would be justified if the saw turns out to be relatively bulletproof during the course of its service life in professional use. As far as the "ez-start", if it results in less wear & tear on the shoulder at the end of the day, that's fine with me. Again, thanks for the thread.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 22, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> As long as the muffler opening is not blocking the exhaust exit, it shouldn't be an issue. I don't know why they wouldn't make it to match though.


It looks like it's just a jog in the outlet port, which should not be a problem if it has enough flow - I can't really see it well. It would be a PITA for porting, but that of course was not a design consideration. I assume they just needed to re-position the muffler to one side for packaging reasons. 



rullywowr said:


> "Um, boss...the clamshell design won't fit a normal cylinder so I had to redesign the exhaust port on the jug."


It's not a clamshell though.


----------



## mweba (Jul 22, 2014)

The 372xp has basically the same exhaust angle/path.


----------



## mweba (Jul 22, 2014)

Filter after 10-15 tanks. 



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr



543xp by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Termite (Jul 22, 2014)

mweba said:


> Filter after 10-15 tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks exactly like the filter on my Remax 3800
Thanks for the report. I enjoy it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2014)

And 2 bar nuts...


WINNING!!!


----------



## zogger (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, the clean air injection and the filter look good.

Not 400 and hoop jumping good though. Plastic poulans for ten bucks and hoop jumping FTW


----------



## tacomatrd98 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> And 2 bar nuts...
> 
> 
> WINNING!!!



If husky could keep their fasteners tight they wouldn't need both of them


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2014)

tacomatrd98 said:


> If husky could keep their fasteners tight they wouldn't need both of them


And here I thought it was to hold up the 24" bar that it'll be running on the west coast...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 22, 2014)

I still wonder how the redmax 4500 for $200 less would compare to 4300 543xp in real world use not paper specs. 

husky 543 zenoah 4300 show 43.1cc 2.95 hp PHO 9.92 lbs and $200 more. 

redmax 4500 44cc 2.7 hp 9.6 lbs for $200 less then above.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2014)

mweba said:


> Filter after 10-15 tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only one fllter media option is a bit odd for a Husky saw - but then the saw isn't a true Husky design.....


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 22, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> And 2 bar nuts...
> 
> 
> WINNING!!!


Life is always better with a pair of 'em...


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 22, 2014)

I doubt they're expecting to really sell that many of these. Seems like a fairly niche market for pros and Husky afficianados


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 22, 2014)

I could see he appeal, but $50-100 less would make it a lot more tempting. Hell I visited my Dad today and we went to hold the T540xp at a local equipment store... For all of the canopy disassembley we do, it makes a lot more sense to me (right now) than buying a 550xp (though I will have one eventually). Plus I still intend to get a harness, flipline and gaffs to be able to do some climbing on my own, which it was designed for. I love big saws, but the practicality/handiness of the small saws is hard to deny after the bluster of testosterone subsides.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 22, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> I could see he appeal, but $50-100 less would make it a lot more tempting. Hell I visited my Dad today and we went to hold the T540xp at a local equipment store... For all of the canopy disassembley we do, it makes a lot more sense to me (right now) than buying a 550xp (though I will have one eventually). Plus I still intend to get a harness, flipline and gaffs to be able to do some climbing on my own, which it was designed for. *I love big saws, but the practicality/handiness of the small saws is hard to deny after the bluster of testosterone subsides.*


"I love big saws, but the practicality/handiness of the small saws is hard to deny after the bluster of testosterone subsides.*"*

Worth repeating bubba! That right there is one of the best quotes I've seen. Truth be told!


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 22, 2014)

I still want your built 346xp... And stuff. I really miss mine...


----------



## M&Rtree (Jul 22, 2014)

Its a bucket saw. Good for older men that just can't hold a bigger saw all day anymore. I enjoy mine at the end of day when I'm tired and can barely lift my arms.


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 22, 2014)

sunfish said:


> "I love big saws, but the practicality/handiness of the small saws is hard to deny after the bluster of testosterone subsides.*"*
> 
> Worth repeating bubba! That right there is one of the best quotes I've seen. Truth be told!


 
+1 for sure...so here you go:

I love big saws, but the practicality/handiness of the small saws is hard to deny after the bluster of testosterone subsides.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 22, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> I still want your built 346xp... And stuff. I really miss mine...


Not another saw out there I'd rather run! I'm building another 346xp right now.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 22, 2014)

I bet they wont hold a truck from rolling as good as one of these though .......................


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2014)

Who has a 241cm? I need one for comparison... 

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## TK (Jul 23, 2014)

Did you get that earthquake broken in yet, Mitch?


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2014)

TK said:


> Did you get that earthquake broken in yet, Mitch?



Sure does have a pair of nuts now.


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2014)

Randy is sending me his personal 241 for testing. Should be interesting to see the results.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 23, 2014)

mweba said:


> Who has a 241cm? I need one for comparison...
> 
> Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk



Ive got one. But am selling it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 23, 2014)

mweba said:


> Randy is sending me his personal 241 for testing. Should be interesting to see the results.



Depends on what he has done with the saw of course......


----------



## hamish (Jul 23, 2014)

TK said:


> Did you get that earthquake broken in yet, Mitch?


Now an Earthquake out of the box with a few minutes properly setting up the carb, is impressive.


----------



## mweba (Jul 23, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Depends on what he has done with the saw of course......



Stock. One tank down. I'll be porting it. Weird eh... 

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 23, 2014)

mweba said:


> Stock. One tank down. I'll be porting it. Weird eh...
> 
> ....


Depends on which Randy it is about, but likely weird - yes!


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 24, 2014)

Hinerman said:


> I love big saws, but the practicality/handiness of the small saws is hard to deny after the bluster of testosterone subsides.


Weird. I'm pretty sure my testosterone level is about 3, but I love big Swedish magnesium


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jul 24, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Weird. I'm pretty sure my testosterone level is about 3, but I love big Swedish magnesium



Actually I said that (and concur about the Swedish Mag) but as much fun as they, and most other saws 90cc+ are, the smaller cc range probably puts more firewood on the ground than all of the big ones combined. I still want a 2100cd and a 395xp, but a T540xp will likely be my next saw due to it's utility and handling. However even on a big tree I might run a large saw for 20 minutes or less and a small one for an hour or more. More reason to love variety.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 24, 2014)

mweba said:


> Stock. One tank down. I'll be porting it. Weird eh...
> 
> Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk



If you wear that Mastermind work saws shirt you wore in the first video...... "The force will be with you"


----------



## wyk (Jul 24, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Only one fllter media option is a bit odd for a Husky saw - but then the saw isn't a true Husky design.....



Speaking of which, is the Zenoah representative available in the States? They are here - but aren't terribly affordable.


----------



## wyk (Jul 24, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I bet they wont hold a truck from rolling as good as one of these though .......................View attachment 360346



Niko might argue that is a good use for a Stihl.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 24, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Speaking of which, *is the Zenoah representative available* in the States? They are here - but aren't terribly affordable.


I'm not really sure what you mean by that question? Of course you know that the Zenoah saws (and other ***) used to be sold as Redmax in the US?
As of now it looks like they have stopped selling chainsaws, but I don't know about the other stuff.

Also, I don't know how the ownership of the Redmax brand is organised - if it is a brand name owned by Zenoah, if it it is an independand company, or if it is owned by some other company......


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jul 24, 2014)

mweba said:


> Who has a 241cm? I need one for comparison...
> 
> Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk



Had one

Stihl gave me one for a week for evaluation, had to give it back Tuesday.

Was going to post a review, based upon the report I furnished Stihl when I returned the saw. However from what I've seen on this forum over the past year or more, (no offense intended), an evaluation based upon actual field use in a production environment is of small interest and carries very little weight as to a saw's capability.

If anyone wants to PM me with a question, I will do my best to give an honest answer.




Take Care


----------



## Thornton (Jul 24, 2014)

I would like to see your evaluation post on the 241


----------



## Termite (Jul 24, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I bet they wont hold a truck from rolling as good as one of these though .......................View attachment 360346



I am glad you finally found a good use for that 440. This is too easy.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 24, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> I bet they wont hold a truck from rolling as good as one of these though .......................


Note how it has tilted over to the clutch side - proof that Troll was correct about the sideways balance problem due to inboard clutches.


----------



## tallguys (Jul 24, 2014)

Swamp Yankee said:


> *Was going to post a review, based upon the report I furnished Stihl when I returned the saw.* However from what I've seen on this forum over the past year or more, (no offense intended), an evaluation based upon actual field use in a production environment is of small interest and carries very little weight as to a saw's capability.




Post your report of the saw. There are a good many who would love to see it.


----------



## Teddi (Jul 24, 2014)

Swamp Yankee,

This noob would also be very interested to read your review.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 25, 2014)

mweba said:


> Randy is sending me his personal 241 for testing. Should be interesting to see the results.


nice i will be watching for it


----------



## weedkilla (Jul 25, 2014)

The sceptic in me would love to see these two saws on the same scale. Just because I don't take manufacturers specs as worth very much.

I'm a fan of the 241 for what it is, but the 543 has some obvious advantages and disadvantages on paper. This will be interesting.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> The sceptic in me would love to see these two saws on the same scale. Just because I don't take manufacturers specs as worth very much.
> 
> I'm a fan of the 241 for what it is, but the 543 has some obvious advantages and disadvantages on paper. This will be interesting.



I'm not really sure what disadvantages you are referring to, when compared to the 241?

Of course it is a disadvantage that it isn't a true Husky design - but then the 241 isn't either!


----------



## weedkilla (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd suggest that the lack of an a/t carb and it's higher listed fuel consumption figures are the disadvantages *on paper. *Could probably add the air filter to that list in some situations. 

Fuel consumption figures are only available by comparing husky specs and kwf tests of the 241, so may have no real world bearing anyway. It does *appear* that the 241 should do about 10-15% more work on it's slightly smaller tank. Only ever matters for those of us who end up a long way from fuel anyway. 
And that, of course, only has any bearing on stock saws. 

You didn't ask what I thought the benefits of the 543 may be, but it's safe to say they include the fact that the bar mount matches several other saws I own.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2014)

I have no trouble with that theory, and it may well be true for all I know. The outboard clutch and alledgedly lighter weight of the 543xp likely makes it a better handling saw, but I am not sure it is critical in this case.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 26, 2014)

i'll tell ya one thing. i was at walkers saw shop comparing similar sized saws and there is absolutely no way in hell i would consider this 543 over a 241. i'm a husky guy too  the 543 feels way to earthquaky to me. heck there are alot of things that look almost like earthquake parts in this thread. of course, i am so used to bigger saws and you would never see me with anything smaller then 50cc anyways but just saying what i felt when handling these saws. i barely even use 50cc saws. it should bring you stihl guys great pleasure to hear a husky guy say the 241 is king of it's class. despite having not run one yet my first impressions of the 543 are rather poor. can't say that for every other model though otherwise i wouldn't be a husky guy


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2014)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'll tell ya one thing. i was at walkers saw shop comparing similar sized saws and there is absolutely no way in hell i would consider this 543 over a 241. i'm a husky guy too  the 543 feels way to earthquaky to me. heck there are alot of things that look almost like earthquake parts in this thread. of course, i am so used to bigger saws and you would never see me with anything smaller then 50cc anyways but just saying what i felt when handling these saws. i barely even use 50cc saws. it should bring you stihl guys great pleasure to hear a husky guy say the 241 is king of it's class. despite having not run one yet my first impressions of the 543 are rather poor. can't say that for every other model though otherwise i wouldn't be a husky guy



Well, the Earthquake is a cheaply made "copy" of an old Zenoah design, while the 543 also is a Zenoah design - just not old, or a copy, or cheaply made....


----------



## mweba (Jul 31, 2014)

In testing this week with other saws, this 543 is 1-2 seconds behind a well broke in 550xp with MM and dead even with 5105 with MM. Same bar and chain, 14"ish wood.


Having to move on to customer saws soon, I'll be building another 543 Monday-Tuesday. Any one interested in running it and returning feed back to me/AS? Saw will be $450 shipped lower 48 ported. I'll maintain to warranty. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 31, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> I'd suggest that the lack of an a/t carb and it's higher listed fuel consumption figures are the disadvantages *on paper. *Could probably add the air filter to that list in some situations.
> 
> Fuel consumption figures are only available by comparing husky specs and kwf tests of the 241, so may have no real world bearing anyway. It does *appear* that the 241 should do about 10-15% more work on it's slightly smaller tank. Only ever matters for those of us who end up a long way from fuel anyway.
> And that, of course, only has any bearing on stock saws.
> ...


I'm kind of baffled by the direction the design of the GZ4300/543XP took in comparison to the GZ4000/4500. It made sense to split the difference in displacement as they were too close to be worth having two models, the offset crank might provide some performance benefit, and the dual throat carb is simpler and cheaper without being too big a performance loss. But the rest of it seems at best a wash in comparison, and some of it is a negative. I don't see why moving the oil tank to the main case is a help, nor why the move from spring and rubber to just rubber A/V makes sense. 

It seems to me they should have saved the cost of the mechanical development and just added AT to the GZ4500, along with a better flowing muffler. The GZ4500 is lighter and without the choked up muffler I doubt that it is down on power at all.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 31, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## nenicu (Aug 2, 2014)

i was looking on a japanese site that was linked here around december . it seems that the case is an older design [zenoah g 451 avs] and they just put an strato cylinder and Piston on top of it. the link was in the husqvarna 543 thread and it was lost. the krank is 15 mm on the 543 ,on the gz 4500 the crank is 12 mm.. so is stronger[good decizion].


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 3, 2014)

nenicu said:


> i was looking on a japanese site that was linked here around december . it seems that the case is an older design [zenoah g 451 avs] and they just put an strato cylinder and Piston on top of it. the link was in the husqvarna 543 thread and it was lost. the krank is 15 mm on the 543 ,on the gz 4500 the crank is 12 mm.. so is stronger[good decizion].


I looked at the illustrated parts list pretty carefully - the cases do not look like they are the same.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey Mitch, how far off are you on doing the 241cm?


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 6, 2014)

HOORAY....eh....um.... not that saw....


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 6, 2014)

Chris-PA said:


> I'm kind of baffled by the direction the design of the GZ4300/543XP took in comparison to the GZ4000/4500. It made sense to split the difference in displacement ......



It hardly is a matter of "splitting the difference", as there also is a GZ3900 (Zenoah only that one), that is related to the 4300. 

Also I doubt very much that the power differense between the 4500 and the 4300 is about the muffler only, as they should be made with the same emission rules in mind. This isn't about a minor differense.



Chris-PA said:


> .......
> It seems to me they should have saved the cost of the mechanical development and just added AT to the GZ4500, along with a better flowing muffler. The GZ4500 is lighter and *without the choked up muffler I doubt that it is down on power at all*.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 6, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> It hardly is a matter of "splitting the difference", as there also is a GZ3900 (zenoah only that one), that is related to the 4300.
> 
> Also I doubt very much that the power differense between the 4500 and the 4300 is about the muffler only, as they should be made with the same emission rules in mind. This isn't about a minor differense.


I had not seen the GZ3900. However, based on my experience with several of the GZ4000s, a muffler mod makes a very large increase in power. Other have found the same. Also, the engine/cylinder design looks very similar with the offset crank being the only thing really new, but I doubt that would out weigh the larger displacement of the GZ4500. I'll stick to my previous comment as I doubt that it actually makes more power than a GZ4500 with a freer flowing muffler. But it does weigh more!


----------



## mweba (Aug 6, 2014)

bryanr2 said:


> Hey Mitch, how far off are you on doing the 241cm?



I'm a bit behind so it will not take priority. Also, it hasn't arrived yet. A stock video will be taken immediately in the same wood I used for the 543 though....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm a slacker........I gotta send it before Mitch can work on it.


----------



## nenicu (Aug 7, 2014)

Ok. I am writing from my memory: the lost link was a japanese site ; lots of fotos with Zenoah saw's . I remember the case looking similar to H 543 except the chain brake handle was on the bar cover [like Zenoah G3800]. The oil pump was like G 500 oil pump , the cover and worm gear also similar. The cilinder with side covers[like GZ 4000],the top cover and air filter cover like G3800 covers. Mufler similar with H543 mufler, the tank looks like a 3800 tank with just 1 hole and cap. That is what i remember . If sombady has that link please post . Thank you.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 8, 2014)

nenicu said:


> Ok. I am writing from my memory: the lost link was a japanese site ; lots of fotos with Zenoah saw's . I remember the case looking similar to H 543 except the chain brake handle was on the bar cover [like Zenoah G3800]. The oil pump was like G 500 oil pump , the cover and worm gear also similar. The cilinder with side covers[like GZ 4000],the top cover and air filter cover like G3800 covers. Mufler similar with H543 mufler, the tank looks like a 3800 tank with just 1 hole and cap. That is what i remember . If sombady has that link please post . Thank you.



So it's a mutt?

Hahaha


----------



## mweba (Aug 8, 2014)

Received a notification for this thread, yet no response. Ignore must be working......


----------



## TK (Aug 8, 2014)

I fail to see the quality issues with the saw.... Gave a good looking over and it looks better built than a 346.....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

mweba said:


> Received a notification for this thread, yet no response. *Ignore must be working.....*.



Working well enough that I've forgotten that some members even exist.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## mweba (Aug 8, 2014)

I CAN"T HEAR YOU!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

I feel so alone out here......


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 8, 2014)

mweba said:


> I CAN"T HEAR YOU!!!!




REPORTED!!!

YOU RIFF RAFF!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2014)

Riff Raff huh?

That is a badge of honor around here.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 8, 2014)

TK said:


> I fail to see the quality issues with the saw.... Gave a good looking over and it looks better built than a 346.....


There are no quality issues... better than a 346 might be pushin it a bit though... an stuff


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 8, 2014)

TK said:


> I fail to see the quality issues with the saw.... Gave a good looking over and it looks better built than a 346.....



Well, the clutch cover is "plastic", which reportedly has caused issues with other Zenoah products.....


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2014)

The only time the plastic covers cause an issue that I've come across is if the user runs it with the chainbrake on while trying to figure out why the chain doesn't spin.....

The chainbrake handle is far more susceptible to damage than the cover, see the handles snapped off all the time on all saws. 

20 year old Husky 36's and 41's come into the shop with perfectly normal and functioning chain brakes. 3 year old saws with metal covers come in all busted up - still hold the bar on, adjust tension, etc - just are busted up pretty good lol. These are consumer references, not pros. I have a handful of pro guys running 345/350's, and a couple of 445's - but those are metal covers. 

I don't see the plastic as being an issue. It will take some hard impact to break it. 

Stihl has run plastic covers for a while on some models, no issues there, either.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2014)

I like plastic. 

SS would never have met Zara if not for plastic.


----------



## Tor R (Aug 10, 2014)

TK said:


> I don't see the plastic as being an issue. It will take some hard impact to break it.
> 
> Stihl has run plastic covers for a while on some models, no issues there, either.


have had MS 200 and MS 201 and in my opinion the big weakness are the plastic around the clutch area. Doesnt take much beathing before the plastic parts are history.
Those things doesnt happen on my JReds, but they have metal.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 10, 2014)

Plastic is OK in the right places, not so much in others...


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 10, 2014)

Anything new on the 543?

7


----------



## mweba (Aug 10, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Anything new on the 543?
> 
> 7



It hasn't blown up yet.


Although it still has plastic bits a reportedly is distributed by Toys R Us.

Suppose the fate is somewhat sealed on this saw being I can't even give one away at cost plus free porting...........Just doesn't have that qualiity Stihl plastic I guess.


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 10, 2014)

mweba said:


> It hasn't blown up yet.
> 
> 
> Although it still has plastic bits a reportedly is distributed by Toys R Us.
> ...


Are you serious? I must admit I was planning on waiting till some direct comparisons had been made to the 241 - but I might have to get you to ship it to Aus.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 10, 2014)

mweba said:


> It hasn't blown up yet.
> 
> 
> Although it still has plastic bits a reportedly is distributed by Toys R Us.
> ...


I didn't know it was for sale? Is it advertized somewhere?


----------



## mweba (Aug 10, 2014)

mweba said:


> In testing this week with other saws, this 543 is 1-2 seconds behind a well broke in 550xp with MM and dead even with 5105 with MM. Same bar and chain, 14"ish wood.
> 
> 
> Having to move on to customer saws soon, I'll be building another 543 Monday-Tuesday. Any one interested in running it and returning feed back to me/AS? Saw will be $450 shipped lower 48 ported. I'll maintain to warranty. Shoot me a PM.





sunfish said:


> I didn't know it was for sale? Is it advertized somewhere?



I offered to do one for anyone willing to give a fair review and flog it for a bit. Not this saw but another. Going to keep pushing the numbers on this one til has gone to far....ya know for the sake of science. 

Had two inquiries, long story short they both went to handle one and backed out. Saying they are inferior.

Currently running this one and waiting to get the 241. Either way, it's on the back burned as I'm SOOOOO far behind with customer stuff.


----------



## mweba (Aug 10, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> Are you serious? I must admit I was planning on waiting till some direct comparisons had been made to the 241 - but I might have to get you to ship it to Aus.



For this reason I want to get a pile of hours on some. Generally I buy these saws on my own dime to experiment and then when satisfied take on customer saws. To ship one to AUS this early probable wont happen.


----------



## TK (Aug 10, 2014)

Wish I had it recently to take care of a tree out in the back yard. Still have to buck most of it up and take another cluster out...... I wouldn't mind using your inferiorly designed piece-o-chit for a little bit. Flog it, if you will.


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 10, 2014)

mweba said:


> For this reason I want to get a pile of hours on some. Generally I buy these saws on my own dime to experiment and then when satisfied take on customer saws. To ship one to AUS this early probable wont happen.


No stress, I just know that I'll buy one of these two saws sooner or later. They are a good fit for a lot of my work. 
I've been very impressed by the 241, but an option that keeps my bars and chains interchangeable is smart when I run three sub 50cc huskies atm. 
I'll just keep watching with interest - but feel free to hurry up, I can't wait to f-off the 445 for one of these as it's definitely the weakest saw I own and it's relegated to "new guy saw" and is flogged because of it.


----------



## mweba (Aug 10, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> No stress, I just know that I'll buy one of these two saws sooner or later. They are a good fit for a lot of my work.
> I've been very impressed by the 241, but an option that keeps my bars and chains interchangeable is smart when I run three sub 50cc huskies atm.
> I'll just keep watching with interest - but feel free to hurry up, I can't wait to f-off the 445 for one of these as it's definitely the weakest saw I own and it's relegated to "new guy saw" and is flogged because of it.



Oh, it will smoke a 445 even stock run in. My personal saw is head on with a broke in 5105.


----------



## mweba (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## traktorz (Aug 15, 2014)

Waiting for your upcoming comparison between the HVA 543 XP(G) and Stihl MS 241.


----------



## TK (Aug 15, 2014)

Mitch, I sent you the wrong saw.


----------



## mweba (Aug 15, 2014)

TK said:


> Mitch, I sent you the wrong saw.



No you didn't. I'll sell ya a 543 for cost...


----------



## TK (Aug 15, 2014)

Throw in a R120S and it's a deal.


----------



## mweba (Aug 15, 2014)

TK said:


> Throw in a R120S and it's a deal.


Lol'd I wouldn't burden you with that thing. 




Please sell it for me 

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## TK (Aug 15, 2014)

I sold a couple this year. Neat rigs, owners love em.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd take a 543 right away, the only deal breaker is I'm a little further away, so S&H is probably prohibative.

7


----------



## nenicu (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok boys, here it is;http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/asisuto11/folder/734239.html .The japonese site with Zenoah fotos


----------



## mweba (Aug 16, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I'd take a 543 right away, the only deal breaker is I'm a little further away, so S&H is probably prohibative.
> 
> 7


Yeah, shipping would be 140-160


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2014)

mweba said:


> Yeah, shipping would be 140-160


That would chew up a lot of the savings compared to buying local! 

7


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 16, 2014)

I want one of those Husqvarna branded Sugi bars


----------



## nenicu (Aug 20, 2014)

?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 20, 2014)

nenicu said:


> ?


Its in the link you posted...the 2nd saw the 357xp look at the 3rd pic it shows a Husqvarna branded Sugihara bar......i want one


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I want one of those Husqvarna branded Sugi bars



Surely - it would be nice if they were availiable outside Japan.

Rebranded Sugi lights do come on saws from some Japanese brands in Europe.


----------



## hamish (Aug 20, 2014)

17 tanks and starting to show some light, still nothing like a 242. 

Most likely gonna end up like some of the other saws I just don't stock or sell.

But I did find a new market for 316El's, guys with pacemakers, always wondered why so many electric Poulans were out there in my market area, now I know.

Going from selling one EL in 2007 to 9 of them this month, much easier to sell than a 543.

They feel more solid and less plastic too!


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe this is not a option anymore?
Does anyone know?
Ty
Chris


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 21, 2014)

What option are you talking about?


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

A ported one for 450 for reviews and input.
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

If so its just my luck a day late and a dollar short. Lol
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

Would love to try one ported and that's a great price I hope it is still available .
Chris


----------



## mweba (Aug 21, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> If so its just my luck a day late and a dollar short. Lol
> Chris



Yes another gentleman had interest in it this morning. Honestly, I may have passed him up if you didn't want a 572 and free porting in on the deal. 



skippysphins said:


> I will make a deal with you .
> I will buy one as you advertise.
> If you offer me the same deal on the new 572 xp when it comes out.
> Let me know .
> ...



If he passes, the offer stands on the fivefowdeetrextapee.


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

OK ty


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

Your info was great very informative. Ty
Chris


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

It was worth a shot lol


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 21, 2014)

Available or no ? I just have to clear with my better half .
Ty
Chris


----------



## weedkilla (Oct 31, 2014)

Did this ever come to an end? There was a vid floating around of a minimal mod 543, talk of a 241 vs 543 build, but it seems like it all just faded away.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 1, 2014)

Bump. Any news n the comparo?


----------



## Stix (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah would be very interested.


----------



## cambl (Mar 11, 2015)

I picked up a 543xp today, haven't run it much yet but it could use some tuning. Has anyone come up with a clean and easy muffler mod other than just drilling a hole through the front of the can and the brace?


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 11, 2015)

cambl said:


> I picked up a 543xp today, haven't run it much yet but it could use some tuning. Has anyone come up with a clean and easy muffler mod other than just drilling a hole through the front of the can and the brace?



I lifted the lid and gutted mine. Stock exit keeps it clean looking.


----------



## cambl (Mar 11, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I lifted the lid and gutted mine. Stock exit keeps it clean looking.



I'll give that a look. Do you have a bunch of hours on yours and if so any issues? Thanks.


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 11, 2015)

cambl said:


> I'll give that a look. Do you have a bunch of hours on yours and if so any issues? Thanks.


No issues. 1000 hours I'd say.


----------



## WSE (Mar 12, 2015)

Interesting to see this thread going again. After so much initial hype the 543s have gone pretty quiet. I've sold a fair number of these, mostly to older gentleman who want pro quality but light weight. But for the guy who wants a HOT limbing saw the 550 is SO worth the extra coin.


----------



## cambl (Mar 12, 2015)

The price of the 543xp is the same as a 545, so it doesn't make a lot of sense, but there is a noticeable weight difference. Here they are side by side.

At least Redmax put a useable spike on the 543.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2015)

cambl said:


> The price of the 543xp is the same as a 545, so it doesn't make a lot of sense, but there is a noticeable weight difference. Here they are side by side.
> 
> At least Redmax put a useable spike on the 543.
> 
> .....




Not Redmax, but *Zenoah*.

Dawgs are just in the way on such small saws, and is a moot point.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2015)

WSE said:


> Interesting to see this thread going again. *After so much initial hype* the 543s have gone pretty quiet. I've sold a fair number of these, mostly to older gentleman who want pro quality but light weight. But for the guy who wants a HOT limbing saw the 550 is SO worth the extra coin.



All "hype" I have seen on that model has been of the negative kind (or questions), based on it being a Zenoah product........


----------



## cambl (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, the old "small saws don't need spikes" controversy. I just threw that in for fun!


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 12, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> All "hype" I have seen on that model has been of the negative kind (or questions), based on it being a Zenoah product........


Not everyone thinks that a Zenoah design is a negative!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> Not everyone thinks that a Zenoah design is a negative!



It no doubt is in certain respects, and I'm sure the model had been more exiting if Husky designed it themselves.


----------



## WSE (Mar 12, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It no doubt is in certain respects, and I'm sure the model had been more exiting if Husky designed it themselves.


I admit it's not your classic husky. It doesn't have the personality of a 550 or 562 but it also hasn't had the mechanical issues. It's a rock solid quality saw. Feels very Echo like to me. But it is overpriced.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 12, 2015)

I still wish someone would compare the 4500 to the 4300 543.

4500 about half the price.


----------



## traktorz (Mar 13, 2015)

Given the Zenoah history of expertise in two-stroke and Strato engineering, I expect the fundamentals is already in place within this chainsaw. 
An evolutionary refinement can bring it up to the XP class, where it yet isn't at it's first iteration. 

With an upgrade to include a carburetor with AutoTune, all the negative critics about the separate choke and stop levers will vanish. 

A change from rubber vibration reducers to metal spring implementation might be required, however the spec sheet data doesn't imply the current model has any problems with it though.

The formfactor and power/weight parameters of the current 543XP(G) are best in class levels, so it's no wonder the model has had lots of initial interest. But it has still a bit to go, in order to meet all it's expectations.

- AutoTune as a starter...


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

WSE said:


> I admit it's not your classic husky. It doesn't have the personality *of a 550 or 562 but it also hasn't had the mechanical issues*. It's a rock solid quality saw. Feels very Echo like to me. But it is overpriced.



So a few bad carbs have become "mechanical issues" now! 


....as have people not trading the most basic info in the manual.....


----------



## WSE (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> So a few bad carbs have become "mechanical issues" now!
> 
> 
> ....as have people not trading the most basic info in the manual.....


Well what would you call it? It may be few. But few is not zero. I'm yet to hear of or see a 543 with any break downs. Not that I don't love the 550 and 562 I just love the 543 for different reasons that's all.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 13, 2015)

I have no issues with the Zenoah engine in the 543. It's the very plasticky Redmax saw it's in that I have issues with. It's not a bad saw at Redmax or Ryobi prices, but a Husky XP it is not.


----------



## Tor R (Mar 13, 2015)

WSE said:


> I admit it's not your classic husky. It doesn't have the personality of a 550 or 562 but it also hasn't had the mechanical issues. It's a rock solid quality saw. Feels very Echo like to me. But it is overpriced.


end of the day, performance and rock stable is very important.
Around where I live, the sale is like 1:200 compared to 550/2253, I know people here prefer a good 50cc runner, but it wasnt like that before. In its time they had a very good sale of 242, so the marked should be there.
I think its because the brilliant 550 ( AT, low vib, low weight, great balance) is the reason why 543 never really took off.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Mar 13, 2015)

Tor R said:


> end of the day, performance and rock stable is very important.
> Around where I live, the sale is like 1:200 compared to 550/2253, I know people here prefer a good 50cc runner, but it wasnt like that before. In its time they had a very good sale of 242, so the marked should be there.
> I think its because the brilliant 550 ( AT, low vib, low weight, great balance) is the reason why 543 never really took off.



I have a 242XPG and like it for all the reasons others do. The 543XPG I've owned for something like 6 months now and I have close enough to 30 tanks through it.

Once you stop comparing it to the 242 and asking whether it should have the XP badge or not and do some work with it you realise it's just as good as a good stock 242XP.

I like most of the things about the saw and the minor things I'd prefer were different aren't enough to make me wish I could have bought a 242 instead of the 543. Plastic clutch cover? It's a lightweight limbing saw, so what. Separate choke and stop? So what. It's a nicely made, fast, light and well balanced saw and the handle heating is as good as on my 560XPG, even in the middle of a Finnish winter. 

I'd buy one again tomorrow if I was back in the market for one, and they're a hell of a lot more expensive here than in the US too.


----------



## Tor R (Mar 13, 2015)

Pardon if I stepped on anyone's toes.
There is nothing wrong with the 543's, and it is well balanced too.
Approximately all landlords here are in the forest only for firewood, the forest is not big in size, actually quite perfect for a 543, it's just that most people here do not buy it.
For all I know it is a big seller everywhere else.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Mar 13, 2015)

Tor R said:


> Pardon if I stepped on anyone's toes.
> /snip.



Not at all! Just want to make sure there's a balanced story told about the 543. You know how this goes.... If the only people who ever post about this saw are those who decided for one reason or another not to buy it, it'll only ever be a 'what it should have been' story in years to come. It's a fine saw and it does what it's supposed to do very well indeed. I'd have no problem in slamming it or being critical if it wasn't up to scratch, but it's actually a fine little machine and I'd find it hard to knock it. If it came with Autotune and an alloy clutch cover, everyone would be raving about it. In truth, AT's brilliant tech but I have a pocket for a screwdriver, mechanical empathy and a pair of ears and I don't kick the crap out of a small saw, so neither are important enough for me to see it as a problem. Just airing my own experience and thoughts. Cheers!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

WSE said:


> Well what would you call it? It may be few. But few is not zero. I'm yet to hear of or see a 543 with any break downs. Not that I don't love the 550 and 562 I just love the 543 for different reasons that's all.



The 543 just isn't what a Husky XP should be, simple as that.

The ol' 242xp is a much better saw than any in the new breed of 42/43cc "pro saws".


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

Tor R said:


> end of the day, performance and rock stable is very important.
> Around where I live, the sale is like 1:200 compared to 550/2253, I know people here prefer a good 50cc runner, but it wasnt like that before. In its time they had a very good sale of 242, so the marked should be there.
> I think its because the brilliant 550 ( AT, low vib, low weight, great balance) is the reason why 543 never really took off.



I totally agree, except you forgot the stellar 346xp/2153 in the story. The new breed of 42/43cc saws are totally redundant because of those saws.

The only one that offers any weight difference worth mentioning is the 543xp, and the Stihl and Dolmar also suffer badly from inboard clutches. Then it is just too bad, if the 543xp doesn't perform, because it really is a Zenoah.....

Zenoah has made a lot of decent saws, but they still have to prove that they can make any stellar ones.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Zenoah has made a lot of decent saws, but they still have to prove that they can make any stellar ones.


What is it they say about opinions again? Mine is that the GZ4000/4500 are the best saws made in that size class, and Husky had nothing even close.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> What is it they say about opinions again? Mine is that the GZ4000/4500 are the best saws made in that size class, and Husky had nothing even close.



I know that you like that crap - but each to his own! 

Your theory that cheap saws are as good as more expensive ones may be true occationally - but mostly it is just hot air...


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I know that you like that crap - but each to his own!
> 
> Your theory that cheap saws are as good as more expensive ones may be true occationally - but mostly it is just hot air...


Yes I like to play with cheap saws, but the GZ4000/4500 are not that at all. The castings are wonderfully made and the engine technology is first class. I know you do not like plastic at all, but to me it is an acceptable (even superior) material for _some_ parts, and I think Zenoah has a good handle on where it makes sense.


----------



## WSE (Mar 13, 2015)

The ol' 242xp is a much better saw than any in the new breed of 42/43cc "pro saws".[/QUOTE]
I'd say different not better.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> Yes I like to play with cheap saws, but the GZ4000/4500 are not that at all. The castings are wonderfully made and the engine technology is first class. I know you do not like plastic at all, but to me it is an acceptable (even superior) material for _some_ parts, and I think Zenoah has a good handle on where it makes sense.



It isn't a secret that Zenoah use plastic in the wrong places (like clutch covers), and that the plastic is inferior to the "Swedish" Husky plastic.

It is what it is.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> and that the plastic is inferior to the "Swedish" Husky plastic.


----------



## WSE (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It isn't a secret that Zenoah use plastic in the wrong places (like clutch covers), and that the plastic is inferior to the "Swedish" Husky plastic.
> 
> It is what it is.


So did a Japanese fella piss you off once upon a time or what? Sure seems that way with how you bash Yamabiko and Zenoah.


----------



## Tor R (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I totally agree, except you forgot the stellar 346xp/2153 in the story. The new breed of 42/43cc saws are totally redundant because of those saws.
> 
> The only one that offers any weight difference worth mentioning is the 543xp, and the Stihl and Dolmar also suffer badly from inboard clutches. Then it is just too bad, if the 543xp doesn't perform, because it really is a Zenoah.....
> 
> Zenoah has made a lot of decent saws, but they still have to prove that they can make any stellar ones.


I don't think the Zenoah design is a big issue, most buyers don't even know about it.

543 have not lived out it full potential, it would if Husky install AT on 543, at least a new buyer would feel that he's getting the real deal, same feathures as 545,550,555,560,562 etc.
I never mention 346 and 2153, would not pour too much salt in the wound.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

WSE said:


> So did a Japanese fella piss you off once upon a time or what? Sure seems that way with how you bash Yamabiko and Zenoah.



Well, you could assume it was related to WWII - but it isn't.

As usual, the Japs find very good technical solutions - but they have no idea how to transform it into a neat and useful final product. Japanese chainsaw design pretty much looks like "stone age" in general.

It still is what it is!


----------



## WSE (Mar 13, 2015)

To me Japanese Built=Quality. Not bells and whistles just Quality.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> As usual, the Japs find very good technical solutions - but they have no idea how to transform it into a neat and useful final product.


Well, that is a unique perspective - considering that most would (correctly) associate Japan with making high quality products long before they would Sweden.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

WSE said:


> To me Japanese Built=Quality. Not bells and whistles just Quality.



Take a closer look at their WWII "products" - and look a bit closer into where current "good" Jap pruducts actually are made. It mostly is not in Japan.

Japanese Built=Quality is a borderline statement, at best - and mostly not.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Take a closer look at their WWII "products" - and look a bit closer into where current "good" Jap pruducts actually are made. It mostly is not in Japan.
> 
> Japanese Built=Quality is a borderline statement, at best - and mostly not.




ST you are such a card


----------



## WSE (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Take a closer look at their WWII "products" - and look a bit closer into where current "good" Jap pruducts actually are made. It mostly is not in Japan.
> 
> Japanese Built=Quality is a borderline statement, at best - and mostly not.


That might be the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Fuji, Echo, Suzuki, Honda, Yamaha, Kawi. Seriously. Need I list more? They can basically take credit for every bearing and engine that was ever truly built to last.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> ST you are such a card



Do you know how many Toyota cars sold out of Japan that actually are made in Japan?

The number likely is close to Zero.Zero percent.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

WSE said:


> That might be the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. Fuji, Echo, Suzuki, Honda, Yamaha, Kawi. Seriously. Need I list more? They can basically take credit for every bearing and engine that was ever truly built to last.


It all depends on the final products, and none of those brands are even close to decent *in the chainsaw department*.

Your post is meaningless, and really should be deleted.


----------



## WSE (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> It all depends on the final products, and none of those brands are even close to decent *in the chainsaw department*.
> 
> Your post is meaningless, and really should be deleted.


Wow you gotta be the most narrow minded person in the history of the earth. How much time have you honestly spent running a Japanese engineerd saw? I bet it's not 1/100th of the time I have. Not to mention the fact that I've spent an equal amount of time running Swedish saws. Can you say that? They are both great just different period.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Do you know how many Toyota cars sold out of Japan that actually are made in Japan?
> 
> The number likely is close to Zero.Zero percent.


Now, yes. Back in the 70's-80's more.

Somehow they trained American workers to build a car that lasts…go figure


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 13, 2015)

Xenophobia…?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

WSE said:


> Wow you gotta be the most narrow minded person in the history of the earth. How much time have you honestly spent running a Japanese engineerd saw? I bet it's not 1/100th of the time I have. Not to mention the fact that I've spent an equal amount of time running Swedish saws. Can you say that? They are both great just different period.



I have never run a jap saw, and refuse to do so - but my brother is a machine engineer and a two cycle expert, and says "stay away" (even though Zenoah is the best Jap brand). Echo is the worst, no doubt about that.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 13, 2015)

WSE said:


> Swedish saws


Sorry, but Swedish cars were crap until they were bought by Ford and GM - some nice ideas but no idea how to design anything electrical to last and generally poor quality control. I remember looking under the hood of the top of the line Saab turbo and seeing exposed, unsealed, off-the-shelf limit switches and such - it was pathetic.

Back to chainsaws, when we get to the point of which country's plastic is higher quality (I would bet a good beer they're all using a couple of similar polymers), then we've past the point of rational conversation. Much of this seems to revolve around plastic. There seems to be an assumption that cast alloy parts are "higher quality" than plastic ones, but I don't agree with that in all cases and I suspect the Japanese designers don't either. The fact is that both materials have different advantages and disadvantages, both have failure modes. I have 20 year old Poulan cases that are perfectly fine - the material clearly works.



SawTroll said:


> I have never run a jap saw, and refuse to do so


Why? It sounds as if it would be offensive to you.


----------



## WSE (Mar 13, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I have never run a jap saw, and refuse to do so - but my brother is a machine engineer and a two cycle expert, and says "stay away" (even though Zenoah is the best Jap brand). Echo is the worst, no doubt about that.


Yeah and my brother is queen of England. Thanks for the confirmation that you have no credibility. Goodbye!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

stihlaficionado said:


> Now, yes. Back in the 70's-80's more.
> 
> Somehow they trained American workers to build a car that lasts…go figure



The ones sold in EU mostly are made in the UK. It is hard to imagine UK workers can make a quality product, but they obviously can, when they want to.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> Sorry, but Swedish cars were crap until they were bought by Ford and GM - some nice ideas but no idea how to design anything electrical to last and generally poor quality control. I remember looking under the hood of the top of the line Saab turbo and seeing exposed, unsealed, off-the-shelf limit switches and such - it was pathetic.
> 
> .... .



Well, it was with Ford and GM it went south - but never let the truth obscure a good point!


----------



## traktorz (Mar 14, 2015)

I still don't understand why the Husqvarna 543 XP (of Zenoah origin) seems so contorversal for some, in nearly all the threads it appears in. It therefore is refreshing now, to more and more read contributions from those who actually are working with the saw, and I think reading here some even reached 1000 hours of usage already!

I can agree the HVA 242XP was a unique model, having one of the best power/weight ratios. It therefore was a very popular model here in the Nordic, during the transition from the era with manual forest workers to the current mechanized with harvesters.

I can agree the power/performance gap from a 43cc saw up to a 50cc saw of today, can look somewhat to narrow in some cases. But if a lighter saw really is the top priority, then a 35cc to a 40cc saw might be a better alternative to look for. Today within the 50cc class, you certainly find the universal swiss army knife tool, covering the widest types of chainsaw needs, with the least compromises.


*Husqvarna T540 XP*:

```
Cylindervolym:    37.7 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 1.8 kW @ 10200 rpm
Bensintank:       0.34 l
Oljetank:         0.2 l
Vikt utan b/c:    3.7 kg
Vibrationer F/B:  3.1/3.2 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     3/8" Mini 1.3mm (H37)
Drivhjul/tänder:  spur/6
Pris inkl moms:   7200 kr
```
*Husqvarna 339 XP*:

```
Cylindervolym:    39 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 1.8 kW @  9600 rpm
Bensintank:       0.36 l
Oljetank:         0.16 l
Vikt utan b/c:    3.8 kg
Vibrationer F/B:  4.3/5.1 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     0.325" (H30)
Drivhjul/tänder:  rim/7
Pris inkl moms:   6700 kr
```
*Stihl MS241 C-M/C-MQ/C-MVW*:

```
Cylindervolym:    42.6 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 2.2 kW @  10000 rpm
Bensintank:       0.39 l
Oljetank:         0.25 l
Vikt utan b/c:    4.7 kg/4.8 kg/4.9 kg
Vibrationer F/B:  2.9/2.9 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     3/8" (63 PS3)
Drivhjul/tänder:  spur/7
Pris inkl moms:   6490 kr/6990 kr/7990 kr
```
*Husqvarna 543 XP/XPG*:

```
Cylindervolym:    43.1 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 2.2 kW @  9600 rpm
Bensintank:       0.42 l
Oljetank:         0.27 l
Vikt utan b/c:    4.5 kg/4.7 kg
Vibrationer F/B:  2.8/3.5 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     0.325" (H25, H30)
Drivhjul/tänder:  rim/7
Pris inkl moms:   6800 kr/7600 kr
```
*Husqvarna 242 XP*:

```
Cylindervolym:    42 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 2.4 kW @  9700 rpm
Bensintank:       0.52 l
Oljetank:         0.27 l
Vikt utan b/c:    4.7 kg
Vibrationer F/B:  3.6/5.4 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     0.325" (H25, H30)
Drivhjul/tänder:  rim/7
```


----------



## ArcticOverland (Mar 14, 2015)

So, let me get this straight.



SawTroll said:


> I have never run a jap saw, and refuse to do so - but my brother is a machine engineer and a two cycle expert, and says "stay away" (even though Zenoah is the best Jap brand). Echo is the worst, no doubt about that.



Are you for real? You might have a lot to share and maybe you're on the money with a lot of what you post, but you've zero experience with the 543, you're spouting total BS generalisations and all I'm reading now is total ignorance....

Swedish plastic is better than Japanese? I'm guessing your cousin is a seasoned plastic and composites engineer and holds open lectures on global production standards down at the local filling station coffee bar on summer evenings, right?

You not only haven't used the 543 but you say you refuse to run a Japanese saw.... Why don't you pipe down because the internet doesn't need someone else presenting their undeveloped opinion as fact. 

You say "It is what it is". I say you have no idea what you're writing about. And that certainly is what it is.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 14, 2015)

I have zero experience with Jap made saws. When i was looking for a smaller saw i looked at the 543xp and the Redmax 4500 and my first impression was they felt and looked cheap. I ended up going with the Dolmar 421, yeah its heavier than the others but its built like a tank. That was just based on my first impression without any experience with those saws.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2015)

I fondled a 543xp today. the only plastic that looked odd on it was the clutch cover. i would not say it was bad quality, just different is all. looks like a pretty nice little saw, but just like the ms241, about 100.00 overprice for me. it is the same price as a 545, and i would much rather have the 545 for 5 bills. as for TROLL and jap saws, well i may get flamed, but the japs' got things figured out from a quality stand point if nothing else. small engines, cars, trucks , motorcycles, atvs, their quality/reliability record more than stands on its own merit. jap saws may not win any races, but they will start and run reliably for a lifetime. everyone here knows that TROLL is a pretty good guy, but posts ALOT of unfactual hearsay, and is on the internet way too much to ever run any chainsaw much. not picking on him, just stating a fact. i love any and all stihl products, but my latest purchase, 2253/2260, have definately opened my eyes to the fact that there are lots of good saws out there in many different colors!!


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 14, 2015)

$425.00 down here.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2015)

sorry , to clarify........545 and 543 had a 500 ish list price on the tag.


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 14, 2015)

Doesn't matter still over priced at $425.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 14, 2015)

dealer net on a 241c is 462.00


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm going to pull the cylinder off mine and do a couple mods next week hopefully.


----------



## Tor R (Mar 14, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> sorry , to clarify........545 and 543 had a 500 ish list price on the tag.


same price on 545 and 543?
Where I live the 543 is more expensive them the 545, close to 100$ more for it


----------



## Tor R (Mar 14, 2015)

I understand the points to sawtroll, when you see what Husky have developing since the 80's, for fans like him it had to hurt when Husky placed the XP label on a zenoah machine.
If Porsche should bought Kia for some reasons I am pretty sure people of Germany would be in shock if they saw a Kia Carrera!!


----------



## Tor R (Mar 14, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> I'm going to pull the cylinder off mine and do a couple mods next week hopefully.


for curriousity, is the cylinder Mahle?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> ....
> Swedish plastic is better than Japanese? .....




In this case (Zenoah vs. Swedish Husky), it is - and some parts that are metal on Swedish xp saws are plastic on the Zenoah made ones (most notably the clutch cover).
A lot good can be said about the Japanese and their products in many areas, but chainsaws for a large part isn't among them. 

Generally there is a lack of neat design and "taste" with Japanese products. As an exemple; Neat Japanese cars are designed by non-Japanese designers, in every case I have heard of....


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2015)

Tor R said:


> I understand the points to sawtroll, when you see what Husky have developing since the 80's, for fans like him it had to hurt when Husky placed the XP label on a zenoah machine.
> If Porsche should bought Kia for some reasons I am pretty sure people of Germany would be in shock if they saw a Kia Carrera!!




If I am a Husky fan, it is "temporary", based on the Products and Developments the last decade or so. I basically am (was) pretty much neutral, between the Swedish and German brands (Husky, Jonsered, Stihl, Dolmar) up to 2007 or so - but admittedly it doesn't look that way at the moment.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 15, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> In this case (Zenoah vs. Swedish Husky), it is - and some parts that are metal on Swedish xp saws are plastic on the Zenoah made ones (most notably the clutch cover).
> A lot good can be said about the Japanese and their products in many areas, but chainsaws for a large part isn't among them.
> 
> Generally there is a lack of neat design and "taste" with Japanese products. As an exemple; Neat Japanese cars are designed by non-Japanese designers, in every case I have heard of....


 can i ask, where do you come up with this.................................................crap??? just curious


----------



## ArcticOverland (Mar 15, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> can i ask, where do you come up with this.................................................crap??? just curious


`
The winters are long, dark and lonely in Tromso. Imagination and internet access does the rest.....


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> can i ask, where do you come up with this.................................................crap??? just curious



It all actually is pretty obvious, if you use your eyes!

As I said, there is many very good Japanese Products - but chainsaws isn't one of them, so far.

My snowblower is a Honda though.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 15, 2015)

ST is on a roll. 

I'd buy a 543xp if I needed a smaller saw than a 346. 

Have not heard of any bad experiences with the 543 at all.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2015)

sunfish said:


> ST is on a roll.
> 
> I'd buy a 543xp if I needed a smaller saw than a 346.
> 
> Have not heard of any bad experiences with the 543 at all.



Not really, just some lackluster ones. I knew it wasn't what I had hoped for when I saw the first pictures of it.

Of course it isn't a bad saw at all - just not what was expected of a new 43cc Husky xp. Its most positive assets is that it is lighter than the competition, and it does have an outboard clutch.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 15, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Not really, just some lackluster ones. I knew it wasn't what I had hoped for when I saw the first pictures of it.
> 
> Of course it isn't a bad saw at all - just not what was expected of a new 43cc Husky xp. Its most positive assets is that it is lighter than the competition, and it does have an outboard clutch.


Actually I think that in the effort to make it more "XP" like they took a big step backwards compared to the GZ4500. They incorporated the oil tank into a larger mag case, which only added to the weight and provided no benefits at all. The engine design is obviously derivative of the GZ4500, only smaller displacement and a less direct exhaust outlet. They could have put a less restrictive muffler and the offset crank on the GZ4500 and had a better saw - or added AT to it.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 15, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> Actually I think that in the effort to make it more "XP" like they took a big step backwards compared to the GZ4500. They incorporated the oil tank into a larger mag case, which only added to the weight and provided no benefits at all. The engine design is obviously derivative of the GZ4500, only smaller displacement and a less direct exhaust outlet. They could have put a less restrictive muffler and the offset crank on the GZ4500 and had a better saw - or added AT to it.


Back to inside the 543 like the title of this thread.

I looked at the ipl of both and the 20 page owners manual on line for the GZ4500. Ok it is one cc more but I couldn't find the bore and stroke. The 543 is 31mm one more than the Stihl 231/241/251. 0.4mm more than the Dolmar 351/421 but 1mm less than the echo 370/400. As for a step backwards I note the 543 has more oil and gasoline capacity and a rim drive. More power for the Husky 1.9 vs 2.2 kw is what I think they are converting off of. I don't see any vibration numbers for the red max. There may be ways of looking up test results but I have yet to master that. I would think more mass on the handle part, oil tank attached to the handle part is what I think you reference, would have vibration minimizing effect. Probably most folks would rather have metal on the front of the saw if they have a choice from a marketing standpoint.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 15, 2015)

Franny K said:


> Back to inside the 543 like the title of this thread.
> 
> I looked at the ipl and of both and the 20 page owners manual on line for the GZ4500. Ok it is one cc more but I couldn't find the bore and stroke. The 543 is 31mm one more than the Stihl 231/241/251. As for a step backwards I note more oil and gasoline capacity and a rim drive. More power for the Husky 1.9 vs 2.2 kw is what I think they are converting off of. I don't see any vibration numbers for the red max. There may be ways of looking up test results but I have yet to master that. I would think more mass on the handle part, oil tank attached to the handle part is what I think you reference, would have vibration minimizing effect. Probably most folks would rather have metal on the front of the saw if they have a choice from a marketing standpoint.


The front of the GZ4500 is metal. The GZ4000/4500 always had choked up mufflers, and I suspect that's most of the horsepower increase.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 15, 2015)

I see, both oil and gasoline are back near the rear handle on the GZ4500. I wonder if you get more usable bar length out of the same drive link count on it.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Mar 16, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Not really, just some lackluster ones. I knew it wasn't what I had hoped for when I saw the first pictures of it.
> 
> Of course it isn't a bad saw at all - just not what was expected of a new 43cc Husky xp. Its most positive assets is that it is lighter than the competition, and it does have an outboard clutch.



I'd have to say, the lackluster reports probably aren't coming from the kind of folk who would seriously consider spending their money on one anyway, certainly not buying one new at a dealers. There's no doubt about it, there's more that could have been stuffed into the saw in terms of features, but what it offers you sitting on the shelf, it delivers. It's light, it's easy to keep in good order in the field, spares availability is not a concern and the XPG version heats very well. That last bit is vitally important to me here in Finland during the winter. In terms of what's inside, I'm not very fussed to be honest, as long as it's made using good quality parts, which it is, the only thing I care is that it's reliable and gets the job done that I need it to do, and it does that admirably well. That's from a real world user, not a guy trying to justify a purchase after the fact!

On the whole japanese versus swedish thing, you might be surprised to learn that the quality of finish on the cast parts is noticeably superior on the 543 than it is on my 560. Hard to believe? I was surprised to see rough edges on the castings on the 560 crankcase and there's not a single casting imperfection on the little jap made 543. If you put aside the fact that the top cover doesn't really have the same lines and 'feel' as other offerings in the XP range and that the clutch cover is plastic (but to be quite honest, it's small and solidly made, without any flex when trying to detect some yesterday), any criticisms levelled are weak. That's coming from someone who is very critical of poor build quality in premium priced products in general. 

Is it perfect? No. Until this saw had a few tanks of Aspen through it I was actually thinking I'd bought a real dud. Once it hit about 8 or 10 tanks the difference was like night and day. It was after I'd bought it at the dealer that I realised it wasn't a 'real' Husky and that really worried me. I had my doubts and I'll admit that. Reading up on it afterwards, others had reported similar concerns and fears. If it hadn't woken up with some early use, I'd be telling everyone to just take the extra weight and get a 550, but even without rev-boost and AT, the little 543 with a 13" bar is a gem to use. Folks mention the rubber AV as though that's something awful and a backwards step. Look at the figures and tell me how so. The antivibe works very well, so anything else said is purely academic and doesn't translate to the real world.

It shouldn't be ignored that you're also in for close enough to 800 euro for a 550 versus 525 euro for a 543 (over the counter prices, both non-heated, 13" B&C's, same Husqvarna main dealer) here in Finland, so who in their right mind would stump up an extra 275 euro or 300 US$ for AT and revboost if they don't actually need a 50cc saw? The 55 I have is a 'hack' saw, the 560 is my 'big' saw here and it's more than enough for this neck of the woods as you'll know. Adding a new 50 into the mix would be a waste of good money. I'd admit that I'd have thought twice if the difference was only 100 bucks but then I'd only be fooling myself with the 'bigger is better' mantra. A 40cc class saw was what I needed and that's what I bought.

Looking inside a saw as a tech-fan on the bench or on the IPL and criticising it's make-up is all well and good but in real life the priorities of a buyer (the guy who pays for the saw when new) are often wildly different to an enthusiast who picks it up a few years down the line on clearance or used. It may not be the most in demand model and who knows whether it will ever have much of a following amongst enthusiasts but anyone in the market for a solid little 40cc class saw that they can maintain themselves would be a fool to overlook it just because of what a bunch of guys on the internet think about it, especially when they've never even used the saw they're banging on about! 

I might end up eating my words in time, but I don't think it'll be necessary. Hopefully anyone else sitting on the fence on this saw or looking at this thread however long in the future will be more comfortable viewing the 543 as a serious option. The naysayers often override the positive things people have to say about any product or service and in the case of the 543, I think that's a mistake.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 16, 2015)

I believe direct competition for this saw is the ms241. And the weights are very close to the same.


----------



## Tor R (Mar 17, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> It shouldn't be ignored that you're also in for close enough to 800 euro for a 550 versus 525 euro for a 543 (over the counter prices, both non-heated, 13" B&C's, same Husqvarna main dealer) here in Finland, so who in their right mind would stump up an extra 275 euro or 300 US$ for AT and revboost if they don't actually need a 50cc saw? The 55 I have is


price tag is different in different country.
The price tag have been stable in Norway for the 543, while 550 have become more expensive over the years.
550 - 543 - 545 = 860€ - 695 € - 635 €

Heathed handle cost slightly over 10€ for the 543, and slightly over 20€ to the 550


----------



## TK (Mar 20, 2015)

The plastic is not crap, the saw is not inferior, the side cover is fine just don't throw the saw any further than 6 feet or hit it with a skidder. Are we really bringing autotune into the picture? 

The only thing wrong with this little gem is the price tag. Plain and simple.


----------



## hamish (Mar 20, 2015)

TK said:


> The plastic is not crap, the saw is not inferior, the side cover is fine just don't throw the saw any further than 6 feet or hit it with a skidder. Are we really bringing autotune into the picture?
> 
> The only thing wrong with this little gem is the price tag. Plain and simple.


Exactly, in any world currency there are better options for less money. I have been messing about with my 543 but in all honesty I grab my 2152 (2153) any sad to say have grabbed my 240 from my slab table more often than I have touched my 543 for the small stuff.
I have used it enough in many applications to sell it to my market, but price wise there are sooooooo many better options.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2015)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> I believe direct competition for this saw is the ms241. And the weights are very close to the same.



The slight weight differense and the outboard clutch are the assets of the Zenoah/Husky - but I don't want any of the current saws in the 42/43cc class. they simply don't make any sense when compared to the 550xp or 346xp.
If the MS261 or PS-5105 were the alternatives, they would make more sense.


----------



## TK (Mar 25, 2015)

The main problem is idiots running over them.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 25, 2015)

TK said:


> The main problem is idiots running over them.
> 
> TK did you backup your Kubota over a saw again?
> And btw your not an idiot because your into Husky stuff.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 25, 2015)

TK said:


> The main problem is idiots running over them.
> 
> View attachment 414789


See? Plastic junk!


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 25, 2015)

TK said:


> The main problem is idiots running over them.
> 
> View attachment 414789


Dang bud. How bad is it?


----------



## TK (Mar 25, 2015)

It's about $250 all said and done.


----------



## TK (Mar 25, 2015)

If I ran it over Id have just buried it right there lol


----------



## Zerratheterra (Sep 7, 2015)

So I purchased this saw a little over a month ago, for mostly carving and the occasional light tree clearing. I ran it for 8 hours out at the farm clearing bush, and it never ran properly, didn't idle, and kept bogging out, syalling. Next, I ran it in my garage, carving a stump. It died on me, and spent Afew hours trying to get it going again. Dropped it off at my local husky shop where I bought it, and a week later found out that it had a bad coil and there is something really wrong with the compression.
For this being my first saw - and an "xp" for that matter, I am not happy. I should have done more research before buying this. Anyways, I think I'm gonna just tell the dealer to keep it and let me trade up to a 550.
So it crapped out on me after about 16 hrs and 4 tanks of gas. 
I understand it still needs to be broken in, but I am just seeing nothing but red flags here.


----------



## nenicu (Sep 7, 2015)

About what has been said in the page before: HUSQVARNA 543 was built on a old case- Zenoah g415.


----------



## pro94lt (Sep 7, 2015)

It's not a bad little saw when used for what it's designed for... and I'll definitely agree this saw is the worst saw I've ever ran out of the box after 25 tanks or so you'd swear it's a different one I wish I'd done timed cuts from the first tank to the 25th... I like it...


----------



## ArcticOverland (Sep 7, 2015)

Zerratheterra said:


> So I purchased this saw a little over a month ago, for mostly carving and the occasional light tree clearing. I ran it for 8 hours out at the farm clearing bush, and it never ran properly, didn't idle, and kept bogging out, syalling. Next, I ran it in my garage, carving a stump. It died on me, and spent Afew hours trying to get it going again. Dropped it off at my local husky shop where I bought it, and a week later found out that it had a bad coil and there is something really wrong with the compression.
> For this being my first saw - and an "xp" for that matter, I am not happy. I should have done more research before buying this. Anyways, I think I'm gonna just tell the dealer to keep it and let me trade up to a 550.
> So it crapped out on me after about 16 hrs and 4 tanks of gas.
> I understand it still needs to be broken in, but I am just seeing nothing but red flags here.



New saw, bought at a dealers and you spend 8 hours with it not idling, stalling and bogging. Then into the garage to carve a stump before spending a couple of hours messing with it trying to get it to run. 

I'm sorry to hear you're disappointed with the saw but there's no excusing the fact that you abused it by using it for many hours despite a clear problem with its operation. It may have had a fault, as any saw from any manufacturer could have, but you should have stopped using it and brought it back. The blame for ignoring a problem is 100% yours.

Not idling, stalling and bogging.... All sound like lean fuel mix and if you leaned out the carb you could well have roasted the piston. You should have stopped and brought it to your dealer. It's your first saw and an expensive XP at that and only a month old. Madness.


----------



## Zerratheterra (Sep 7, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> New saw, bought at a dealers and you spend 8 hours with it not idling, stalling and bogging. Then into the garage to carve a stump before spending a couple of hours messing with it trying to get it to run.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're disappointed with the saw but there's no excusing the fact that you abused it by using it for many hours despite a clear problem with its operation. It may have had a fault, as any saw from any manufacturer could have, but you should have stopped using it and brought it back. The blame for ignoring a problem is 100% yours.
> 
> Not idling, stalling and bogging.... All sound like lean fuel mix and if you leaned out the carb you could well have roasted the piston. You should have stopped and brought it to your dealer. It's your first saw and an expensive XP at that and only a month old. Madness.



Yes I'm fairly new to chainsaws. But how would this be my fault if I left the saw at the dealer for the morning to get a proper setup and check it over before I ran I at all? From everything I read about this, I was assuming that it needed Afew tanks of gas for it to wake up. I was going to return to the dealer the next day to get the saw looked at, and it died. I am not wreckless with my possessions, and I read through the manual numerous times over te course of the few weeks I actually got to use my saw. Perhaps just lack I experience. Doesn't change the experience I've had. Also contacted the dealer all throughout this ordeal for advice.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi again, and I should also say, welcome to Arboristsite! 

You mentioned that you should have done more research. Well, the fact is it's a good saw, but no saw is operator proof or technician proof. People make mistakes and sometimes things just go wrong. I am sorry to hear you're not having a good experience with the saw, but it's premature to think it's the saw model that's responsible.

Think of it this way. If you brought your car for an oil change and later that day the low oil pressure light came on, you wouldn't keep driving it on the basis you'd had the oil changed that morning, would you? You'd stop and check the oil level. You'd investigate. If the oil level was good, you'd suspect the pressure switch or the pump. You'd consider that something wasn't right and you probably wouldn't want to risk your engine and keep driving for a few hours.

The saw's the same. Maybe it is lack of experience. There's no fault in that of course. Where I say the blame is yours is in not stopping when something was obviously not right and asking the dealer (a quick phonecall) for their advice. It's very unlikely they would have told you to carry on, because they too would know something can go wrong or may have been overlooked. 

I'm sorry for your troubles and I hope your dealer can work with you to get you back to work. Best of luck!


----------



## Zerratheterra (Sep 7, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> Hi again, and I should also say, welcome to Arboristsite!
> 
> You mentioned that you should have done more research. Well, the fact is it's a good saw, but no saw is operator proof or technician proof. People make mistakes and sometimes things just go wrong. I am sorry to hear you're not having a good experience with the saw, but it's premature to think it's the saw model that's responsible.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome. Much appreciated.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Zerra, ya got a new saw with a problem, give the dealer a chance to make it right. It is a good saw!


----------



## Zerratheterra (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah you're probably right, I just got real worked up reading about how these "aren't a real husky design" and didn't like the whole bit of the exhaust, coupled with the fact that I'm out a saw now for a week and a half. I just got pretty frustrated. Lucky for warranties. Also, I ran nothing but the husky fuel... Does anyone have any issues with the husky premixed stuff? I'm assuming it's much cheaper to mix yourself, I just wanna do everything i can to keep warranty intact... Until I learn how to fix these stupid things myself


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 8, 2015)

Zerratheterra said:


> So I purchased this saw a little over a month ago, for mostly carving and the occasional light tree clearing. I ran it for 8 hours out at the farm clearing bush, and it never ran properly, didn't idle, and kept bogging out, syalling. Next, I ran it in my garage, carving a stump. It died on me, and spent Afew hours trying to get it going again. Dropped it off at my local husky shop where I bought it, and a week later found out that it had a bad coil and there is something really wrong with the compression.
> For this being my first saw - and an "xp" for that matter, I am not happy. I should have done more research before buying this. Anyways, I think I'm gonna just tell the dealer to keep it and let me trade up to a 550.
> So it crapped out on me after about 16 hrs and 4 tanks of gas.
> I understand it still needs to be broken in, but I am just seeing nothing but red flags here.



What Arctic was referring to was your original satatement - that after 8 hours of running poorly instead of taking it to the dealer, you tried to run it in your garage carving for a handful of hours. That makes no sens t any of us. If it was malfunctioning, you should have stopped then and there and returned it to the dealer. In your subsequent post you got Mad when Arctic said that you bear some of the responsibility here. You pointed out that this was your first saw, w/o any reference to prior saw experience. This begs two follow-on questions: 1 How are you carving with a saw w//o knowing how to properly operate a saw and how are you so mad about this when you're partially culpable for this? Are you familiar with any of the Zenoah designed saws? They have some wonderful designs and there was a reason that Husqvarna bought them out, beyond Strato technology.




Zerratheterra said:


> Yeah you're probably right, I just got real worked up reading about how these "aren't a real husky design" and didn't like the whole bit of the exhaust, coupled with the fact that I'm out a saw now for a week and a half. I just got pretty frustrated. Lucky for warranties. Also, I ran nothing but the husky fuel... Does anyone have any issues with the husky premixed stuff? I'm assuming it's much cheaper to mix yourself, I just wanna do everything i can to keep warranty intact... Until I learn how to fix these stupid things myself



If there was something wrong with the saw internally, or the mixture was off it should have been caught by the dealer on the initial run prior to handing it to you, but it doesn't always work that way. You should always try to give the dealer a chance to make it right though whe you encounter a significant problem. I have a 562xp that I like VERY much but it req'd a trip to a dealer in TN to warranty problem from the factory as the purchase dealer didn't know how to work on them and in the process of moving I lost my receipt which the other dealer wanted before they'd touch it. It took about 4-6 months for the problem to really show up and there was nothing I could do to fix it (other than spend a good bit of $$$ throwing parts at it). Needless to say, it runs VERY angrily now and it's not going anywhere.

I'm not trying to make you mad or be gruff with you but you pointed out your lack of experience in the first two sentences of your first post. Arctic and I are simply trying to provide you sound advice and perspective for the future.
Take care.


----------



## Zerratheterra (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm more upset with myself, than anything, because in perspective, negligence is Definately the operators fault. And due to my inexperience and ignorance I guess, I just thought that the saw needed to be broken in more, as from some farmers bad advice... I was told that "I shouldn't be worried if it does not idle correctly, because it's a new saw and still needs to be broken in. And chainsaws never idle properly anyways." Now I know how rediculious this sounds. But because I trusted that the saw set up correctly, I didn't give it another thought. If husky decides that this will not be covered under warranty then this will not only be an expensive lesson on the wallet. I'll feel like an even bigger idiot.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 8, 2015)

Not and idiot by any means, just green. Yes the saw should idle perfectly when new. It should work fine though all phases of the rpm band. It will be tight and will be reluctant (compared to a well broken-in example of the same) to accelerate, but this is normal with a tight jug and ring(s). Some saws take a long time to break in and others not so much. My MS 261 took about 12 tanks to fully break in and run right. My 562 took about 8 (and a warranty repair) to do so. My 9010 that Mastermind rebuilt for me is still braking in but I only have about 3-4 tanks through it. As long as it starts easily, idles fine and runs out well, you're on the right track. If any of these things are not the case, then you have a problem and need to start addressing it rather than continuing to run it, possibly causing (further) damage to the saw.


----------



## Zerratheterra (Sep 8, 2015)

This is why I joined this forum, to learn. Thanks abunch.
The dealer said it had a scored piston... Is that from running too learn like what arctic had mentioned earlier?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes. A scored piston is the result of the saw running lean (unless you had no air filter and shavings got in the bore which is almost impossible). The canned fuel (which could be bad, but highly doubtful) was likely not the cause. Either it wasn't adjusted correctly from the start or more likely it had an air leak at the carb boot or the casing which was allowing more more air to come in than the fuel could account for. He will have to tear it down and see what he finds but I can't see how it wouldn't be a warranty claim, unless the factory doesn't want to invest the $$$ in that saw. In that case you should get another new unit or an equivalent money allowance towards a different saw.


----------



## MountainHigh (Sep 8, 2015)

so are we any closer to a viewing of 543xp vs 241cm?


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 8, 2015)

I've played with a Snellerized 241 and it's a mean little saw. You can find it's limits easily if you're used to using a torquey 50cc or 60cc saw, but it handles quite well and and rips.
I'd like to try a broken-in 543xp and/or a ported example just for tickles.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't know why... possibly CAD... But I have been suppressing the desire to add a sub-45cc pro-grade saw to my meager collection... I have a couple of old non-pro saws in that size range, but I only use them occasionally because I feel like I need to in order to justify their presence in the garage! LOL! 

Been reading this thread on the 543... It has been pretty informative.. But I might be leaning toward the Dolly 421.... 

Carry on gents.. and thanks for taking the time to post up in this new little XP.


----------



## ArcticOverland (Sep 8, 2015)

Would there be any interest if I did a side by side comparison of a 1998 model 242XPG (no Cat)and a 2014 543XPG? I'll have time in a couple of weeks to spend a few hours doing so. Maybe in a new thread? The 242 is the saw many hoped the 543 would finally replace so a side by side may be an interesting exercise.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 8, 2015)

Forgive me if it's been covered as I read this whole thread last week and don't remember... But I for one would like to see a comparison between the 543 and 421 Dolly. 

Gonna look back and check....


----------



## Locust Cutter (Sep 8, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> Would there be any interest if I did a side by side comparison of a 1998 model 242XPG (no Cat)and a 2014 543XPG? I'll have time in a couple of weeks to spend a few hours doing so. Maybe in a new thread? The 242 is the saw many hoped the 543 would finally replace so a side by side may be an interesting exercise.


Actually yes, once you have good running 543 that's broken in. Anything less would be a disservice to the comparison.


----------



## Grateful11 (Sep 25, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Do you know how many Toyota cars sold out of Japan that actually are made in Japan?
> 
> The number likely is close to Zero.Zero percent.



Ah but you forgot Toyota's Scion line. Currently all are made in Japan except the new iA which is actually a Mazda 2 made in Mexico.

http://www.scion.com/faq/#cat=company&article=faq-manufacturing-information


----------



## HumBurner (Dec 24, 2018)

I know this is an OLD thread, so forgive me for bumping it, but seeing as how this saw is still in production means there might still be relevance here for prospective buyers.


I bought one of these about a 12-18 months ago. My used 350 died and 346's in this region are like unicorns. I had already purchased a 562 and needed something lightweight and good for small stuff (mostly tan oak/doug fir, some madrone, the occasional live oak).


As others have said, if you take this saw for what it is, it's a pretty nice machine. If you are trying to compare it to other saws, it's not going to measure up. It also largely depends on what you are doing with it. We work in dense forest, mostly, meaning lots of slash-cutting trees out of canopies. I've pushed this little saw to its limits slashing 5-7" tan oak, often having to make a slight cut at the base of the slash to ensure no barber-chairing or peeling, as the saw often cannot make it through the cut before the tree comes loose otherwise. While not essential (not timber) it's mostly for my own safety and peace of mind. As far as using it for falling small trees with face-cuts, I've had no problems keeping up with the cut in 12-16" hardwood, and upwards of 18" soft-wood. Keep in mind, these were even-weight trees with little to no lean. I would not trust this saw up against any kind of head-leaner or more difficult situation.

While I prefer the 16" bar for balance and motor efficiency, I have also pushed this saw with a 20" bar, working on a second chain now after taking the cutters all the way down to the line, full comp/semi-chisel.


It took about 20 hours to really break in. At first I was thoroughly disappointed with this saw aside from the light-weight aspect. Once I stopped comparing it to the 350/346 and learned to not push it like it was one, things changed for the better.

I still DO NOT like the mesh air filter. It gets too dirty too quickly compared to a fiber-filter. I work largely in wet conditions and during the rainy season, so gas-baths aren't always an option during lunch on a cloudy or drizzly day. This is one area Husqy needs to improve. The only other real issue that I've found with it, and this is likely exclusive to mine, as my dealer hasn't had anyone else make this complaint, is that the case clogs up with chips around the slot near the brake-ring. I've had to repeatedly take a crescent wrench and pry the flap back because it seems to get forced down and cover the hole enough to cause a back up. A couple times this has happened IMMEDIATELY after cleaning the clutch-case thoroughly.

My advice to gain full appreciation for this saw is 1) religiously clean the air filter, moreso than other saws I've used, 2) religiously clean and inspect the clutch cover, 3) don't expect it to be something it's not (or modify it to make it what you do want.)



My only other issue with this saw was the price. Way too expensive for what you get, especially compared to the 550, but then again, they are not meant to be the same saw. These saws haven't sold like hotcakes, so my dealer gave me a break on the price, but even then the cost:benefit ratio is steep. Either Husqy should drop the price $50-100, or find a way to add a twinge more power to the motor and provide a more durable/hardy air filter. The other disappointment was the lack of a dog. I often find myself having to pay attention to not sticking the case up against the wood, as this also impedes the chip-flow from the tiny exit at the front of the case.

I'm giving strong consideration to paying for some adjustments to this saw, but as I've just acquired a second 562 (half-wrap, single dog, 20" 3/8 bar) to replace the 543 as my main saw (the other 562 is a falling-saw, full wrap, 24" and 28" when rarely needed), I can't justify it yet, though possibly over the summer when the 543 will be stowed away. Mweba has certainly re-piqued my interest in going that route.


TL;dr

Don't judge this saw without trying it post-break-in and don't expect it to be similar to its predecessors. You might actually be relatively pleased with this saw.



Cheers


----------



## Huskvarna hotellgäst (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm late here too but...here goes nothin'.
I worked for Electrolux Motor long before they acquired Zenoah/Redmax.
In all that time I never heard the MD, Hans Beckman, or ANY of the engineers at Huskvarna, dis the manufacturing quality of Shindaiwa, Komatsu or Echo chainsaws.
They did indeed complain that they were essentially copies of Husqvarna's two-mass concept.
The also said they were too heavy for their power output, and...that the engines took too long to run in.

So personally, I have no problem with a Husqvarna pro saw being made in Japan (apart from the apparent price premium).
In a way it's poetic justice.
1. Zenoah exploits Husqvarna design concept.
2. Husqvarna aquires Zenoah.
3. Husqvarna exploits Zenoah's manufacturing capability.


----------



## TBS (Mar 25, 2019)

It's actually the other way around for your first statement because Husqvarna acquired zenoah for it Strato charge cylinder patents. It has been beneficial for both, it even benefited stihl to a small amount because got a contract to use the designs from Husqvarna until they improved their own designs. They should knock 150 off the price tag for both the 543xp and zenoah gz4350 or just drop it from the Husqvarna lineup and leave it strictly to zenoahs lineup.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 25, 2019)

My last new huskys a 385xp & 575 took cutting 20 cords of wood to break in. They were what did I buy when I first ran them compared to my old new huskys. My ancient 240sg in the 70’s was a screamer. I say that cylinder is screaming to be ported.. that video didn’t look that bad for a 43cc saw, put a 7 tooth rim if it has a sprocket. Pro sharpen the chain, file the gullet.


----------



## Huskvarna hotellgäst (Mar 25, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> It's actually the other way around for your first statement because Husqvarna acquired zenoah for it Strato charge cylinder patents. It has been beneficial for both, it even benefited stihl to a small amount because got a contract to use the designs from Husqvarna until they improved their own designs. They should knock 150 off the price tag for both the 543xp and zenoah gz4350 or just drop it from the Husqvarna lineup and leave it strictly to zenoahs lineup.



Fair comment . Perhaps I should combine points 2 & 3 thus. 
2. Husqvarna acquires Zenoah in order to exploit both its stratified charge patents and manufacturing capability . ☺


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 25, 2019)

I wash the mesh filter to get the bar oil off of it if I don’t the wood dust/ chips cling to it faster.

I guess Husqvarna can’t keep up with the supply and demand on the manufacturing end, as long as the saws are made to husky specs I’m good with that.


----------



## TBS (Mar 26, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I wash the mesh filter to get the bar oil off of it if I don’t the wood dust/ chips cling to it faster.
> 
> I guess Husqvarna can’t keep up with the supply and demand on the manufacturing end, as long as the saws are made to husky specs I’m good with that.



These saws are made to zenoahs specifications and owning more than a few saws made by them and using their other o.. P.. E.. They have very high standards, they also make top of the line RC airplane and car engines.

If one ever has to replace the air filter on a 543xp you can go to Home depot and pick up one that fits their ryobi 3714 & 16 saws and it will fit a 543xp because they are the same design but It's less than half the cost.


----------



## Huskvarna hotellgäst (Mar 26, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> These saws are made to zenoahs specifications and owning more than a few saws made by them and using their other o.. P.. E.. They have very high standards, they also make top of the line RC airplane and car engines.
> 
> If one ever has to replace the air filter on a 543xp you can go to Home depot and pick up one that fits their ryobi 3714 & 16 saws and it will fit a 543xp because they are the same design but It's less than half the cost.



Really! The only non-husky saw I have is a Techtronics/Homelite Zenoah 3800 copy. If it has the same airfilter as a 543, it means it has at least one Husqvarna component.


----------



## TBS (Mar 26, 2019)

Techtronic was selling ryobi labeled zenoah gz400s and other saws took some their designs when Husqvarna bought zenoah. The filter for the ryobi has two knockouts for the air valve on the gz400 which is different than the 543xp.


----------



## Huskvarna hotellgäst (Mar 27, 2019)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Techtronic was selling ryobi labeled zenoah gz400s and other saws took some their designs when Husqvarna bought zenoah. The filter for the ryobi has two knockouts for the air valve on the gz400 which is different than the 543xp.


I'll need to take a look .


----------



## Huskvarna hotellgäst (Mar 28, 2019)

I checked. The underside of the airflter on the Techtronics/Homelite HBCS3530 has 2 circular recesses surrounded by an offset rectangular moulding. Are these what's knocked out for the air valve on the Ryobi?


----------



## TBS (Mar 28, 2019)

Huskvarna hotellgäst said:


> I checked. The underside of the airflter on the Techtronics/Homelite HBCS3530 has 2 circular recesses surrounded by an offset rectangular moulding. Are these what's knocked out for the air valve on the Ryobi?



Those are it.


----------



## Q-man (Nov 24, 2022)

WSE said:


> Well what would you call it? It may be few. But few is not zero. I'm yet to hear of or see a 543 with any break downs. Not that I don't love the 550 and 562 I just love the 543 for different reasons that's all.


I’m working at a 543xp for a buddy. It’s crapped out just off the warranty. Worked fine in the warm temps, but terrible in the cold. Ruled out the air and fuel filters. New spark plug. The air “vent” is in the correct position for winter, and just recently put on a new carburetor. Still not working. Anyone have any issues with the ignition coil?


----------

